# naruto and the kunoichi trouble (naruharem fanfic)



## narusaku_69 (Feb 19, 2007)

another one of my stories tell me what you think and rep me 
i would rate it M (i think maybe T)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(edited)
chapter 1: temari and tenten
*Spoiler*: __ 




Temari was walking down the streets heading for the hot springs where all the girls have decided to gather all togeather. as she was walking she bumped into someone "oh im sorry" looks to see who it was and finds it to be Tenten.  

"you better be sorry" said Tenten. Tenten still hasn't completely forgiven Temari for beating her at the chunin exams, but are still friends, just very competitive. they both go on walking and glaring at each other. 

"you seemed distracted when you ran into me" asked Tenten? Temari blushes abit "i was thinking of the dream that i had of my dream boyfriend, i wish he was here" Tenten looks at here and then blushes also. "i also was thinking of my dream boyfriend." Temari looks at Tenten "come on tenten everybody knows you like Neji" 

"I DO NOT LIKE NEJI!" Tenten shouts. Temari grins looking at Tenten "oh really the who do you like?" Tenten blushes. "thats none of your buisness, besides who do you like?" Temari also starts blushing. they are both walking but walking very fast and thinking the samething 'Naruto'.



chapter 2: ino and sakura
*Spoiler*: __ 




Ino was walking down the street heading for the hotsprings. as she was heading to the hot springs she first went to Sakura's house. "hey, forehead girl hurry up or we're going to be late"yelled Ino. "shut-up Ino-pig" yelled back Sakura. inside Sakura's house she was getting ready 

'damn that Naruto, first i get stuck on his team, then he won't stop asking me out, and now he comes back from a 2 and half year traing mission looking...' '*like a sex god*' said Inner Sakura. 'what no, i don't feel about Naruto that way' 

'*oh really says the girl who has had dreams of him when we walked in on him in the hotsprings wearing only a very small towel*' 'i have been trying to forget that, your the one who has keep's reminding me and sending me mental images of Naruto moving around only in that towel getting close to showing his...' Sakura blushes. Inner Sakura grins. '*who me i would never*' says playing innocent. 

'what ever just leave me alone' heads for the door heading to Ino. Inner Sakura grins inside Sakura's head. 'oh don't worry i'll leave you alone, until tonight' Inner Sakura starts to do an evil perverted luaghter and starts making perverted images of Naruto and also a perveted dream to torment Sakura. "it's about time forehead girl" "shut up, lets just go." 

they both head of to go to the hot springs. as Ino and Sakura where walking Ino was thinking of Naruto 'why do i keep thinking of him i mean sure his nice and brought me flowers and checked up on me while i was in the hospital when one of our missions went alittle wrong, but still i can't help but want to attack Sakura and risk our friendship again just because she is with him all the time, it's not like she likes him, he has asked her on a thousands of dates and she has turned him down everytime'



chapter 3: anko, kurenai and hinata

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anko was sitting home eating dango and getting ready to head to the hot springs. ofcourse thinking of Naruto 'that boys blood was very tasty, and looks alot like the 4th hokage.' starts to think of all the stuff she could do to him 'we would have so much fun and im sure having the Kyuubi has enlarged a certain part of him, and gives me a chance to use my new chains and new outfit' Anko grins and then straightens her clothes and then she stands up and heads out of the door of her house and heads for the hot springs. 

Kurenai was walking to the hot springs with Hinata by her side. Hinata was thinking of a way for her to get Naruto to notice her. 'how can i get Naru-kun to notice me over that bitch Sakura, no i must not be mean and call her that, but she is stealing all of Naruto's time and attention.' 

Kurenai was also starting to like Naruto after listening to how Hinata describes him and talks about him all the time it was easy for her to start to like him. 'plus he does look like the 4th hokage.' "so Hinata you thinking of Naruto" Hinata blushes "yes sensei" "Hinata im sure you'll be able to get Uzamaki and" 'i hope you'll share him with me' "i hope you teach Sakura of what she missed out on and we're friends so just call me Kurenai" "sure Kurenai" as they are walking they run into Anko "hey Kurenai-chan Hinata-chan" "hey Anko" 

"hi Anko-sensei" Anko looks at Hinata "kid just call me Anko" "yes Anko" Anko grins in thought 'she sure is easy to control, i wonder what i could do to her, maybe get her and Naruto together and control both of them...' Kurenai sees Anko's grin and hits her head "keep your thoughts clean Anko" Anko grumps 'watch your self Kurenai you might regret it later'...



chapter 4: kin and tayuya

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kin was getting dressed and fiddling with a senbon needle, thinking of Naruto and his kindness of convincing the hokage and the council to let her live and stay in the leaf village 'and he is cute, very cute. he also did but his job as a leaf ninja at risk try to get the council to let me live and stay here, even though i nearly killed that pink haired girl on his team' 

she couldn't even try saying her name and his in the same sentence because she was jealous of how she had Naruto chasing her and she always rejected him 'it make me wish i could have finished what i started in the forest of death with her, but then he would hate me...' Tayuya walked out of the shower with a towel barely hanging on.

"stupid fucking small towels." Kin laughs quietly "you got something to say" said Tayuya glaring at Kin. "yeah, i heard you dreaming of naruto again last night." Tayuya blushes and glares even more at Kin "you tell anyone of those i swear i'll make you regreat it." Kin luaghs more. "don't worry i won't tell anyone of what you dream of Naruto and do after those dreams" Tayuya blushes even more and picks up her flute threatens to throw it at Kin. 

"hey relax" "maybe i should tell him how you feel about him and his Sakura" Kin flicks her senbon needle at Tayuya who dodges it "that bitch does not have him and never will" this time Tayuya luaghs and goes and starts to get dressed and then both of them start heading to the hot springs. Kin having alot of senbon needles stored with her just in case Tayuya dare makes more remarks of Sakura having Naruto and Tayuya was also prepiared incase Kin brought up her dreams of Naruto



chapter 5: tsunade and shizune, hana

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade was sitting in her office drinking her sake. she finishes it and starts getting ready to go to the hot springs. Shizune comes in to check on Tsunade knowing she can't be trusted when drinking sake. she was also thinking of Naruto. she started liking him the first time she saw him, when he and Jiraiya came and got her and Tsunade. 

'he only sees me like a sister to him, what do i have to do to make him realize that i love him, everything i do for him and act around hi just thinks it is me being sisterly' "Tsunade-sama, shall we be going?" "yes Shizune we shall" Tsunade stands up, abit drunk.

Hana was walking down the street her mind on the Naruto 'he is one of Kiba's best friends, yet i think i might be in love with him. i can't get him out of my head and it almost ruined one of my missions.' she grins while walking 'its all Kiba's fault, if he hadn't invited him over i wouldn't be have fallen in love with him, i think i might have coosen him as my mate with out knowing it. boy will Kiba be made when he finds out.' luaghs while heading to the hotsprings.



chapter 6 and ayame

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto was siting at the ramen stand (forgot it's name) eating ramen 'man this is weird i swear every girl has been acting weird even Ayame, i mean i ordered 10 bowels of ramen and she gave me 20 and she seems to be staring at me and blushing, nut im not complaining, FREE RAMEN' (Inner Naruto does a ramen dance that quickly make the Kyuubi mad and wishing the cage wasn't stoping him from eating him) looks up and sees Ayame looking at him and quickly looking away. 

'man Shikamaru was right girls are troublesome, i can never understand them, even Sakura has been acting weird.' "Ayame are you ok your face seems abit red, are you sick?" looks at her. "no no im ok Naru-kun, enjoy your ramen, i have to go get somethings from the back"rans in the back to get away from Naruto, because she would have fainted if she stayed any longer "ok Ayame-chan"

Ayame was watching Naruto eat his ramen 'maybe i should tell him, he is here everyday, but if he rejects me then i'll have to put up with seeing him everyday or he might stop coming' '*go for it girl, ofcourse he is going to say yes, you make ramen, he loves ramen simple and clean and when he gets to know you better he'll love you more*' said angel Ayame appearing on her right should. 

'yeah and you can finally make all your sexy dreams a reality' said devil ayame appearing on her left shoulder. sends mental images of Naruto nude and completly chained up and having a bowel of ramen infront of him but out of his range and tauting him and many others. she then looks at the clock when she comes out 'shit' 

"sorry Naruto but i have to go to the kunoichi meeting at the hot springs" "ok, but your not a kunoichi" "so i can still be invited to join them" "i guess so, bye Ayame-chan" finishes his ramen and walks off to his house, not knowing of the trouble that was about to start


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a few things to say about this fic:
1. Use paragraphs; they make the fic better to read.
2. A few grammar problms; not that many, just when you put they were thinking of Naruto, then you put their thoughts, then you put 'runs off' or something in stead of 'she runs off.'.
3. Chapter length; Long chapters are better for people to read.

On a positive note:
I like how you told us how hey feel about Naruto and why rather than putting: 'I like naruto...'.
I like the idea of Devil and Angel Ayame too, it's original.
You kept Naruto in character so that's good.
Tjere's any more good things but I csan't be bothered to type em out.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks i'll try to fix them and i'll keep updating it


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 19, 2007)

This is a good fic.  If you need a beta-reader, then send it to me and i will fix it up for you.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2007)

i totally agree with minishadow 100%  anyways good job.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> This is a good fic.  If you need a beta-reader, then send it to me and i will fix it up for you.


i'll think about it


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 19, 2007)

well. i can ell this is totally made-up lol good job just need paragraphs, capatalize, and stuff

P.S. READ MY FIC MWUHAHAHA lol


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 19, 2007)

demon kyuubi said:


> well. i can ell this is totally made-up lol good job just need paragraphs, capatalize, and stuff
> 
> P.S. READ MY FIC MWUHAHAHA lol


thanks and i read it and it seems ok, i guess


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 19, 2007)

narusaku_69 said:


> thanks and i read it and it seems ok, i guess



lol yeah the first chapter lol there's five WHOO HOO lol bored


----------



## evangellion100 (Feb 19, 2007)

paragraphs would be good...kinda hard to read... but other than that its good


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 19, 2007)

Good ff. And the name of the ramen shop is Icharuka Ramen.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 20, 2007)

I think you mean Ichiraku Ramen. Well I'll be awaiting your update , remember what I said to you in my other post ^^


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 20, 2007)

how do i put paragraghs in it ?
and if you got any idea's to help make it better either pm me or just post it on here.
 the next chapter i plan on making the girls realise they all want the same guy.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just double space when you want to make a new paragraph.  Hit enter twice.

example-------------

----------

-----------


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 20, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Just double space when you want to make a new paragraph.  Hit enter twice.
> 
> example-------------
> 
> ...


 fixed it, got any ideas to help make it better?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 20, 2007)

Make sure to captalize everybody's names.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 21, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Make sure to captalize everybody's names.


ok i'll start on that know.
im going to need help on the next chapter im getting abit of a writers block on it.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 27, 2007)

er... just found this and putting it to front page... it is good but i think it has been abandoned...


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah, looks that way


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 27, 2007)

no im not abadoning it, i just need some help, i got writers block for the next chapter.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 27, 2007)

nice fan fic its pretty cool


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks for that


----------



## Vencet (Feb 28, 2007)

hey up date soon i like it tho it sounds like it will get good


----------



## narusaku_69 (Feb 28, 2007)

Shinoko Uchiha said:


> hey up date soon i like it tho it sounds like it will get good


i will i just need some help on the next chapter.

in the next chapter i plan to have the girls talk in the hot springs and end up finding that they all want the same guy. 
if anyone has any idea's PM me and if they are good ones then i'll +Rep you, same goes for every future chapter


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, that is a good idea.  If i do have ideas, i'll give them to you.


----------



## Katonshadow (Mar 1, 2007)

What Gaara said...


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 2, 2007)

here is an idea to start of the seventh chapter.
what do you think of it... i plan to write some more to this chapter. just to help you out. if anyone got any ideas how to edit it just PM me


*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari and Tenten were the first to arrive and went to the largest private hot spring that tsunade got for them. The next ones to arrive where Sakura and Ino. Then Kin and Tayuya where the next arrive. After that Hana and Ayame. Then Anko, Kurenai, Hinata, and then Tsunade and Shizune. 


They all got into the springs and settled down then they heard something in a near by tree. They looked up and saw Jiraiya and they all screamed and ear piercing scream. Too bad for him Tayuya, Kurenai, and Sakura were all genjutsu experts and they and a Genjutsu they wanted to try on him. Tsunade grabed a towel and used it to cover her breast the best she could and then jumped up and knocked Jiraiya out and then Sakura, Tayuya, Kurenai, and Tsunade put a very powerful Genjutsu on him. (the name of the genjutsu "perverts punishment") and then Tsunade punched him all the way to his apartment.


When he woke up and he saw he was surrounded by beautiful girls and then  they starts stipping. He also noticed that he was naked, he thought it was a dream come true but then he saw their horrible secret. They where all shemales and very horny (ofcourse he didn't know that he was under genjutsu.) and then they started playing with him and then he screamed loudly because of what they where doing and what they kept doing and the Genjutsu was made to stay up for 24 hours.


Back at the Hot springs they all had smiles on their faces knowing that Jiraiya won't be bothering them for along time. Then they all started talking and they all started to lean toward the boys and getting all closer to the subject they all wanted to lie about and that is the boy that they loved.


----------



## Vencet (Mar 2, 2007)

its good its good i think u could right it on your own without our ideas but i think u should make it so that they have a contest to see who can get naruto first and maybe put a few thousand yen (since tsunades a gambler) then of course some of them try to seduce him or all of them maybe i dont know just something along those lines


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 3, 2007)

haha, that's what the perverted hermit gets.  Nice.  I think you're good for now.  So I won't kill you, be glad.


----------



## K' (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice FanFic.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 3, 2007)

Well done. But I wonder when Naruto will realize that they all like him. Will this go on ff.net?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Mar 3, 2007)

you could work on discribtion more


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 3, 2007)

ok... suggestions for the next chapter...

just have all the girls meat at the hot springs then have Ino start to gosip... you know asking who everyone likes and about the newest cloths (I suggest asking a girl for help... I have my e-wife and InoSakuShine to help me with that sort of thing... InoSakuShine is really helpful... and dont ask my e-wife anything... she hasn't been online in a while...)


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 3, 2007)

Asylum said:


> haha, that's what the perverted hermit gets.  Nice.  I think you're good for now.  So I won't kill you, be glad.


uhh thanks


-PimpBot5K- said:


> Well done. But I wonder when Naruto will realize that they all like him. Will this go on ff.net?


i'll try to get it up on ff.net


Chaotic_Deserter said:


> you could work on discribtion more


 i know but im trying my best...if you ever got any more ideas then please tell me so that i may make it better


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 12, 2007)

i got it on fanfic on ff.net

here is the link


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2007)

so when will ya update ?


----------



## Katonshadow (Mar 12, 2007)

not bad but still the chapters are way too short for my liking.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 14, 2007)

i added the next chapter and i hope you enjoy it


----------



## Capacity (Mar 14, 2007)

hehehe who is sharing Naruto with Hinata i couldnt tell?


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 14, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> hehehe who is sharing Naruto with Hinata i couldnt tell?


its a harem fic naruto is going to be paired with every girl.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 24, 2007)

here is the next chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 




Temari and Tenten were the first to arrive and went to the largest private hot spring that Tsunade got for them. The next ones to arrive where Sakura and Ino. Then Kin and Tayuya where the next arrive. After that Hana and Ayame. Then Anko, Kurenai, Hinata, and then Tsunade and Shizune. “Hi Ayame I didn’t expect to see you here” said Sakura. “Well I needed a break from the ramen stand, mind if I join you girls?” asked Ayame. “No not all Ayame, we were also just coming here to relax from our missions” said Ino.

They all got into the springs and settled down then they heard something in a near by tree. They looked up and saw Jiraiya and they all screamed and ear piercing scream. Too bad for him Tayuya, Kurenai, and Sakura were all genjutsu experts and they and a Genjutsu they wanted to try on him. Tsunade grabbed a towel and used it to cover her breast the best she could and then jumped up and knocked Jiraiya out and then Sakura, Tayuya, Kurenai, and Tsunade put a very powerful Genjutsu on him (The name of the genjutsu "perverts punishment") and then Tsunade punched him all the way to his apartment.

When he woke up and he saw he was surrounded by beautiful girls and then they starts stripping. He also noticed that he was naked, he thought it was a dream come true but then he saw their horrible secret. They where all shemales and very horny (ofcourse he didn't know that he was under genjutsu.) and then they started playing with him and then he screamed loudly because of what they where doing and what they kept doing and the Genjutsu was made to stay up for 24 hours.

Back at the Hot springs they all had smiles on their faces knowing that Jiraiya won't be bothering them for along time. “Why does he have to be such a pervert, Tsunade-sama why can’t you neuter him when he has his next physical.” said Ino. Tsunade laughs “Ino, Jiraiya may not be neutered but I made sure he won’t be able to have any children”. Tsunade gets an evil grin on her face. 

Temari ends up blurting out “Thank Kami that Naruto is nothing like him.” Right then every girl except for Tsunade became quiet. “Hey girls did you see that new dress in the one store.” Said Sakura trying to change the subject. “Yeah I did forehead girl, isn’t pretty” said Ino. ‘no way im going to let forehead girl know that I like Naruto.’ “I...have…one…almost like…that at…home” said Hinata ‘That I bought thinking I could show of to Naru-kun.’

“Now why would you buy a dresh that was made for showing off” said Tsunade a little drunk but the hot from the springs slowly sobering her up. “I…I…I bought I for…showing…off…to naruto-kun” said Hinata turning redder then a cherry. Right when she said that every girl tensed. Temari is the first one that broke the silence “there is no way that your going to get Naru-kun you white-eyed slut” “Oh like your going to get Naruto-kun, your not a wind mistress more like a wind bitch” said Tenten. “Naruto-kun is mine!” shouted Shizune. 

“No way Naru-kun is my mate” said Hana. “No way im going to win his heart” said Ino. “No I am I make ramen, he loves ramen so I win” said Ayame. “Girls you all seem to forget who he has been chasing all these years, it is very obvious that I win” said Sakura very proudly. “Yeah right forehead-bitch you’ve turned him down every time, he probably only does it as a ritual because he is so use to it” said Ino. “Frankly you bitchy maggots don’t have any chance against me, I have experience with guys, and you have hardly any sex appeal, from what I can see.” Said Anko. ‘That bitch wants to see sex appeal, I should remove this Genjutsu and then the tight bindings over my breast and I’ll show her sex appeal’ thought Sakura ‘yeah you show her that bitch can’t mess with us!’ shouted Inner Sakura. ‘I wish could…remove the special…Hyuuga seal on my chest… said it can only be released when I am ready to make the man I love truly mine.’ Thought Hinata.

“Anko I’m not going to allow you to get your hands on Naruto-kun and scare with you perverted ways, I’m going to win his heart and share him with Hinata.” Every girl was glaring at each other. “It seems that no girl can be trusted from here on out” said Temari. “Yes and well see who wins this battle for Naruto-kun’s heart” said Tenten. 

Meanwhile with Naruto he is in his apartment work on a new jutsu. “Yes I finally finished my ultimate jutsu.” grins in success and begins to think of the possibly ways he could use his new jutsu. 

Also outside the leaf village a figure stands on a hill a few miles from Konoha. “Soon Naruto-kun I’m coming for you, im going to make you mine, please wait for me.” The figure then went back to her camp to rest for her trip to Konoha to find the man she loves.


What is Naruto’s new jutsu? Who is the mysterious figure coming for Naruto? I would love to hear your thoughts on both of these questions. And I hope you enjoyed my new chapter, sorry or the delay, please keeps reading and reviewing.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is the next chapter. I hope you all enjoy it. And I do not own naruto because if I did naruto would love his job Konoha?s pimp.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari went straight back to the apartment given to her by the council. Tenten was with her. ?We may be friends but we are also rivals for Naru-kun?s heart but we have way too much competion for his heart so we have to team up to get all his attention away from them? said Temari. ?I agree with you, but im not going to like it? said Tenten. ?The biggest threat is Sakura; she is the one he has loved up till now? said Temari. ?Well what should we do then?? said Tenten.

Temari grinned ?we?ll just have to double team him, we could get him alone on a mission and with Gaara?s help we can easily get him alone on a mission.? ?Yeah, but are you just going to have him make up a fake mission? said Tenten. ?Of course, and we?ll make sure that is last along time, but first we should try and get him out on a date at least once before then? said Temari. Temari and Tenten started to plan a way to win Naruto?s heart.

Kin was stomping back to the apartment she shared with Tayuya. Tayuya was walking behind her with a grin on her face ?something bothering kin? says Tayuya in a teasing way. ?Shut the fuck up im not in the mood for your teasing, I knew I should have killed that bitch in the god damn forest!? shouted Kin very pissed of by the way Sakura acted with such smugness. 

?Oh come now it wasn?t that bad, im sure she is just jealous of my never ending beauty? said Tayuya. ?Bull Shit Bitch, you?re the one who is jealous I bet Naru-kun thinks Temari is more beautiful then you? Kin grins knowing that Tayuya hates Temari. Tayuya glares at Kin once she brought up Temari. They both kept walking back to their apartment glaring at each other.

With Ayame she went straight back to the Ichiraku ramen stand and started to clean up be for closing but ends up pacing back and forth. ?no no no this can?t be happening, just when I started think I had a chance with Naru-kun, I have to find out that all those girls love him also? thought Ayame. ?Come on girl get it together, remember girl you where a chuunin once before you quit to help out the family here at the stand? said demon Ayame. ?Yeah and im sure Naru-kun would love to have a chance to get free ramen? said angel Ayame. 

Ayame kept pacing and nodding her head a bit agreeing with both her demon and angel self. ?Yeah, but the only time he has turned down ramen was when there was one factor in the way and that factor has always been that goddamn bitch Sakura, I should have poisoned her food, the first time she became a threat? thought Ayame gripping harder on a broom she forgot that she was using. 

?But then Naruto-kun would be upset that she died and could ask for a investigation to find out how she died and that could lead back to us? said angel Ayame. ?Well then we would have just said that she most have done it to herself? said demon Ayame.
Ayame shook her head and finished cleaning up and then went to her house right across the stand and then went straight to her room. She then laid on her bed and slowly drifted to sleep dreaming of her and Naruto getting married and having kids etc? 

After Hana figured out that all the girls were her rival to gain her Mate?s heart. She was very pissed, so pissed that she was letting a high killer instinct out and every villagers that she passed flinched, some guys even pissed their pants. When she got home she ran in to Kiba who didn?t notice her killer instinct. ?Goddamn that Naruto, he said he was going to train and the next thing he says he is to tired to train saying something of a new jutsu? Said Kiba. 

Hana?s killer instinct started rising faster when she heard her brother, Arkamaru who did notice Hana?s killer instinct got a bit scared ?baka shut up? said Arkamaru, but Kiba didn?t listen. ?How does that idiot think her is going to be hokage, he probably won?t even become a jo?? he was stop as Hana grabbed his jacket and pulled him right in front of her and started kicking his ass. When she was done she left him in a hole in the wall beat up badly and making him think only one thing ?she must be having her goddamn period.? Arkamaru was sitting by the hole in the wall ?baka.? 

	As Hana was walking away she walked by her mother Tsume, who for some reason knew why she was pissed. ?Trouble with getting your mate, sweetie?? ?Yes, there is no way im going to let those bitches get my Nar?? yelled a pissed of Hana, but stops when she remembers her mother is there and she also knows that he has the Kyuubi and not sure if she would be ok with her loving him. 

?So you want Naruto Uzamaki as your mate? said Tsume. Hana looked down, blushing ?yes mother, I don?t care about the Kyuubi or anything, I just want him.? Tsume grinned and looked at her daughter. ?Sweetie I don?t mind about him having the Kyuubi at all also, besides I think that having the Jinchūriki of the Kyuubi into the Inuzuka family, would be a great idea.? Stops and Tsume laughs a little, she then continues. 

?The only one who would have a problem would be Kiba, but lets have him find out on his own.? ?Thanks mom, I feel better.? ?Your welcome sweetie, anytime.? Tsume then goes into the kitchen to start supper which as usual included dog food and a bunch of other meat products and a few vegetable. Hana went up to her room and laid on her bed and thought of ways to Naruto to pay all his attention to her.

With Sakura she stayed at the hot springs. She wasn?t worried at all; she basically already had Naruto in the palms of her hands. All she had to do was to accept his offer to a date. She also was on his team, so she was with him on missions and training. She also has a lot of dresses that she new that Naruto would love. ?He loves anything I would wear.? She then got home, and went straight to her room and lays on her bed. 

Inner Sakura wasn?t confident. ?How can you be so Goddamn Calm?? ?Naruto is in the bag, he is head over heals for me.? ?What are you talking about, first off you where mean to him every day, him asking you out everyday could just have became a routine, and once he finds out that he has a bunch of girls going after him, he?ll get over you quickly.? ?Yeah right, there is no way he would get over me that easily and quickly.? 

?For the love of Kyuubi will you wake and realize that maybe after every rejection he slowly got over you.? ?No no there is no way he would get over me.? She now was starting to get worried. ?I can?t lose him, but there are lot of girl I have to fight to win him, I mean there is Temari. I thought she was fighting Ino for Shikamaru and now that bitch wants Naruto. Then there is Shizune, I don?t want to fight against her, I mean she helped me train with Tsunade-sama but I can?t let her win.? ?But doesn?t Naruto only see her as a sister.? ?Shizune isn?t the biggest problem one of the biggest problems is Anko.? ?That bitch basically has sex oozing out of every fucking pore in her body.? Sakura kept her ranting up and had a hard time going to sleep.

	Ino was also a little worried about how she was going to get Naruto. She was sure that she had a good chance.  One reason she had a better chance was because unlike Sakura she never really said anything bad about him. ?I just got to make sure I can get closer to him.?

	Meanwhile back with the mysterious figure she and her group had stopped for the night. She looked at the other girl she was traveling, she meet her while she was traveling. When she first was planning on heading to Konoha 3 years ago but then she heard about everything that happen to the village and that him and some sannin he was training with, she wasn?t sure his name. She then went to where she thought he was going but misses him by a couple of days. Then when she was about to go she heard he went on a training mission for about three years.

	She meet the other girl about half a year ago and found out that she was also looking for Naruto so she joined her, she also had her own traveling party, who seemed to be really worried about her, treating her like she was some sort of princess or from a rich family, she later found out that she was and she was also very famous. She herself was more a tomboy herself, some people even thought she was a boy when she was younger. 

She kept looking toward Konoha with her long black hair blowing in the wind across her smooth silky skin. ?So how did you meet him?? she looked back and saw her traveling companion.  ?He saved my life, if I didn?t meet him, I might have died that day.? Her companion smiled at her. ?Same for me he saved me and my country, if it wasn?t for him I would have still been running away.? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tell me what you think of this chapter, it is way bigger then all my other chapters. Just like last time. Do you have any other guess of the two mysterious girls? Naruto will be appearing mainly in the next chapter, im not sure who I am going to have make the first move, tell me who you think should make the first move.


----------



## dest (Mar 24, 2007)

enjoying the story so far. going to love reading the upcoming chapters. is one of the mystery characters tsunami? the mom in the country of the waves arc.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 25, 2007)

dest said:


> enjoying the story so far. going to love reading the upcoming chapters. is one of the mystery characters tsunami? the mom in the country of the waves arc.


nope but you are very close, think of other harem fics and some o the girls that where in them, one being a main change in a character...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 26, 2007)

Love the updates.


----------



## dest (Mar 26, 2007)

well then i would guess haku. major change in character from male to female. although (s)he died in the series. but if i was close then only one i can come up with.


----------



## nanashi666 (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha this is good keep it goin


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 27, 2007)

pretty interesting.  No coment from me.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 28, 2007)

dest said:


> well then i would guess haku. major change in character from male to female. although (s)he died in the series. but if i was close then only one i can come up with.


you are correct the first girl is haku and im having it as she survived by creating a sheat of ice over her heart before kakashi stiked her and and she quickly striked preasure points to make it look like she was dead and later she woke up.


----------



## dest (Mar 28, 2007)

all right then. can't wait to read it.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks and remember to tell me if you have any idea's to make it better. i love to hear the idea's of my readers, and i got a bit of writers block and you may help me.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 13, 2007)

narusaku_69 said:


> thanks and remember to tell me if you have any idea's to make it better. i love to hear the idea's of my readers, and i got a bit of writers block and you may help me.



I've got a suggestion. do a few chapters that talk about how each girl will try to get Naruto. 

I'd say more right now, but I was never much of a fic writer.


----------



## narusaku_69 (Apr 16, 2007)

-PimpBot5K- said:


> I've got a suggestion. do a few chapters that talk about how each girl will try to get Naruto.
> 
> I'd say more right now, but I was never much of a fic writer.


i'll try that, but like i typed in it, some have teamed up to try and get naruto.
also, if any girls got any idea's to help me with this like what i should have the girls feel, etc...


----------

